# What's it worth?



## jwmiles (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a 2003 Tracker PT185 jet with a 175 merc. It has a Lowrance 520c, and a $200 Eagle up front. I have a 70lb thrust Motorguide Digital up front. It runs great, but has some battle wounds from fishing in the thick stuff. I can't find an accurate price point to start at for my boat.

If anyone would know what its worth it would be other Tinboaters.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 6, 2010)

got a pic of it?


----------



## jwmiles (Apr 6, 2010)

Will post a pic soon. Thanks for the help.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 25, 2010)

Why would you want to sell it?They don't make those any more.Are there problems with it?


----------

